# Olympics



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know which channel is showing the Opening Ceremony ????:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would think that BBC world will have it on


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

World Service ?????

I'll check


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is the BBC not showing the opening ceremony?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> World Service ?????
> 
> I'll check


can't find the schedule anywhere


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I see a lot of OSN new channels for the Olympics has popped up on my TV, guess it will be one of them as well?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes there are about 5 or 6 osn channels that have the Olympics. Already watched Canada lose to Japan!


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Yes there are about 5 or 6 osn channels that have the Olympics. Already watched Canada lose to Japan!


Hopefully not at ice hockey :tongue1:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I see flag selection may be a problem, like using the South Korean flag for North Korea. Dont think the "dear leader" was impressed. Be careful, he could decide to nuke you guys for this!


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

well i am watchin egypt v brasil on channel 2.However i doubt very much that the opening ceremony will be on here ( ....... my friends tell me aljazeera sport are showing it tomorrow. It starts at 9pm GMT so 10pm egyptian time. Also NBC are showing it apparently... if you get this channel.........
watch out for BOND.... JAMES BOND....


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt did very well against Brazil!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Egypt did very well against Brazil!


pulled back to 3-2 from 3-0 down - well done indeed :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> pulled back to 3-2 from 3-0 down - well done indeed :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Lets see if Stuart Pearce manages to win a game on home soil.
Never understood how this guy keeps getting football management jobs with the English / British FA considering his track record.....


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.en.aljazeerasport.tv/Schedule


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After one of Egypt's Olympic swimmers admitted that the team was given knockoff Nike gear from China to compete in, the sports brand has issued a severe warning.
Yomna Khallaf, competing for Egypt in synchronized swimming, tweeted that her Olympic bag had a giant Nike logo... and that the zippers were marked Adidas.
Nike sent a letter of warning to the Egyptian Olympic Committee after Ms Khallaf added that the initial attitude of the officials in Cairo was: 'take this or have nothing at all.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...veals-kit-Chinese-knockoff.html#ixzz21oCl5OtG



Egypt had a great chance to show the world how they were moving on from the revolution but of course the generals who run this country really don't care what image the world has of them.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

so its being shown live on aljazeera sport +3 ..... which is a subscription channel. I do not have OSN or any subs channels where I am at the moment....anyone know if it is to be shown on national tv or any non subs channels? tried to find a live stream site for it but haven't had much joy!! will be really upset to miss it


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

OSN is live streaming on 10 channels on internet, but you need to be a subscriber. I haven't gotten it working yet either.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

ok folks...... its looking like BBC world news/service is broadcasting it live..... been watching it where i am in neweiba and they have had some great docs and interviews on in the run up!!! im getting quite excited now!!!


----------

